# Limb Mounted Clicker



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

Which limb do you mount this equipment on? The bow arm?


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

You COULD, like, download the Fita rule book and have a look. It doesn't actually require a lawyers degree. 

http://www.archery.org/content.asp?me_id=827&cnt_id=1023


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

FITA Rule Book 2 I7.3.1.2 A bowstring of any number of strands.
7.3.1.2.1 Which may be of different colours and of the material chosen for
the purpose. It may have a centre serving to accommodate the
drawing fingers, a nocking point to which may be added
serving(s) to fit the arrow nock as necessary, and, to locate this
point, 1 or 2 nock locators may be positioned. At each end of the
bowstring there is a loop which is placed in the string nocks of
the bow when braced. In addition 1 attachment is permitted on
the string to serve as a lip or nose mark. The serving on the
string must not end within the athlete’s vision at full draw. The
bowstring must not in any way assist aiming through the use of a
peephole, marking, or any other means.
.

In a word, No. The rule states what is allowed attached to the string, for recurve.

Fritz


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

straat said:


> Which limb do you mount this equipment on? The bow arm?


You paste something somewhere near the middle of the upper limb and the other end is tied a few inches above the top of the center serving.


----------



## skybowman (Jan 31, 2004)

Some use it on the lower limb.


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

pencarrow said:


> FITA Rule Book 2 I7.3.1.2 A bowstring of any number of strands.
> 7.3.1.2.1 Which may be of different colours and of the material chosen for
> the purpose. It may have a centre serving to accommodate the
> drawing fingers, a nocking point to which may be added
> ...


This was not meant to imply you could not mount one on an OLY recurve, you can hang anything you want, you just have to be aware of what is allowed at equipment inspection at an FITA sanctioned event. This very item ( Klickety Klick Clicker ) showed up at this years Indoor Nationals as Conyers Ga

Fritz


----------



## peran119 (Aug 27, 2008)

Does anyone have a picture of this please?


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

peran119 said:


> Does anyone have a picture of this please?


.............Check out Lancaster Archery website, TradTech Archery website, or 3 Rivers Archery website, in the search bar on these Websites, type in Clicker, it will show You a pic.....I have one mounted on my bow right now, I love it.....It clicks when I get to full draw, and if I creep, it clicks again...The advantage of it VS. a window mounted Clicker, is that I can use any length arrow, and dont have to fiddle with the Clicker....I put it on my bow to make Me hold at anchor, and pull through the shot, to deal with my T.P......It really is working well for Me........Hope this helps.........Harperman


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Or you could just link to a picture of one...


----------



## MichaelR (Aug 3, 2009)

whiz-Oz said:


> Or you could just link to a picture of one...
> ]


Seriously? You rag on someone for not doing their own leg work and research for the FITA manual and then you rag on someone for suggesting they do their own research?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> You COULD, like, download the Fita rule book and have a look. It doesn't actually require a lawyers degree.


Precisely the "style" of help that or old friend gt used to offer... 

Which is probably why he tends to reside on the Aussie forum from what I'm told...? 

No need to be rude to make a point, Whiz.

John.


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

Progen said:


> You paste something somewhere near the middle of the upper limb and the other end is tied a few inches above the top of the center serving.


The one time I shot the NAA outdoor nationals I failed the equipment inspection. I had a label with my sight numbers (old ACCRA sight) handwritten on it stuck on the upper limb. It was even crooked. I was told it could be used as an alignment aid and had to remove it, even the sticky residue. I would think that the mount for that clicker would be a lot eaiser to use for sighting than my crooked label.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

MichaelR said:


> Seriously? You rag on someone for not doing their own leg work and research for the FITA manual and then you rag on someone for suggesting they do their own research?






limbwalker said:


> Precisely the "style" of help that or old friend gt used to offer...
> 
> Which is probably why he tends to reside on the Aussie forum from what I'm told...?
> 
> ...


I'm not being rude at all, or ragging on anyone. 

There are some very simple points that need to be stated without the need to be misunderstood. 

If you are competing in a competitive sport that has worldwide regulations, part of the game if you are responsible and serious is knowing the rule book and where to find it. 

ANYONE who can be bothered looking for it, can find it. Too many people are just plain lazy and depend on other people to spoon feed them information. 

Internet forums breed two types of people. 
Those who are independent.
Those who are dependent.

Incredibly, the dependent ones never realise that facilities like google will allow you to FIND the information faster and with less typing than putting a question out there on a forum. 

America built the start of the Internet. 
America built Google. 
American was founded by people who said. "Screw this!" and went out on their own. 

You have a big statue for Independence. 
Many Americans died fighting for Independence. 

Yet you'll point out to an Australian that I shouldn't encourage it.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

skybowman said:


> Some use it on the lower limb.


From what I have read in the NFAA rule book, it must be on the lower limb if you are shooting barebow class. I have not tried one yet but am thinking about it.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

And to think that since Kindergarten, I thought that the Big Statue was for Liberty?.....L.O.L.........Harperman


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Ah, why did France give it to you?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I've been shooting the clickity clicks for well over twenty years. I absolutely love them. Now, the downside. The little spring steel piece that does the "click" will break.. Not into two pieces but will split slightly and then your click is very soft or non existent. Then you have to replace it. Then you will have to adjust it because the new one is stiffer. And it seems at times that no two pieces of spring steel click alike although they all look identical. Second, the two sided tape will get weak from the pull on it and the mounting plate will come off the limb. You just have to stay on top of it and keep them maintained. I even take a sharpie and draw a line around where the plate mounts on the limb so I can put it back exactly where it is located in case the tape happens to fail... I had the two sided tape split at the indoor nats back in the early ninties. ukey: at fifteen or so bucks a pop for a new complete one, I get the different pieces in quantity from the guy who makes them.:shade:


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> Precisely the "style" of help that or old friend gt used to offer...
> 
> ...


Most times, Georgie wouldn't even give you a link or image if your life depended on it. BIG difference there.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

whiz-Oz said:


> Ah, why did France give it to you?


..............Ummmmmm.......Because the Illuminati in France worked out a deal with the Freemasons in the U.S.A.??............or was it because the scrap copper price in France was down too low to scrap it out at that time, and the USA got it at below scrap price??....Please enlighten Me............Harperman


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Back to kindy or google for you then.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

whiz-Oz said:


> Back to kindy or google for you then.


........L.O.L........Harperman


----------



## chylld (May 12, 2012)

i know this is an old thread, but still... unbelievable how unhelpful some people are!

edit: ok this forum is ******ed, i try to post 3 links, a picture and a video and it says my new post was rejected due to a spam score of 23.5 (rejection limit 5). what sort of forum tries to stop people helping each other???

let's see if this works: search youtube for "cBAvOxucEQU"


----------

